# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2014



## rozzo (31 Mar 2014 às 13:20)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## rozzo (31 Mar 2014 às 13:20)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*

Começamos a entrar no período mais activo.

O sector quente agora a entrar pelo litoral a Sul de Lisboa tem células convectivas interessantes e alguma actividade elétrica, e além de afectar estas regiões nas próximas horas, poderá durante a tarde disparar algumas células mais intensas também no interior durante o período mais quente da tarde.

E depois a superfície frontal fria durante a madrugada promete ser bastante interessante, mais uma vez em particular na metade Sul. Pelo menos atendendo aos outputs apresentados por diversos modelos. Claro contando com alguns exageros de alguns mesoscalas, como normal... Mas mesmo assim, os acumulados apontados por um global como o GFS até às 24h de amanhã (3ª-feira) são bastante importantes. 







E dada a natureza convectiva do evento, localmente poderiam ser maiores, mas também naturalmente muito mais escassos, sempre alguma lotaria...

Em relação à frente fria da madrugada que vem, parece ter um deslocamento relativamente lento, o que potencia a manutenção de instabilidade durante bastantes horas, e maiores acumulados de precipitação, e alguns modelos sugerem a sua intensificação no período da manhã no Sul, com algum potencial para acumulados muito altos no Sul do país... A acompanhar...

Mas que existe muita instabilidade e muita água disponível para precipitar, isso não há dúvida.


----------



## rozzo (31 Mar 2014 às 13:38)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*



MicaMito disse:


> Boas! no meio disto tudo são esperados algums eventos de vento/rajadas extremas?



Em termos mais gerais, e em especial na passagem da frente fria, pode-se esperar rajadas aproximadamente na ordem dos 70-80 km/h, isto em condições mais "normais" digamos.






Mas como já foi dito, claro que na eventualidade de algum fenómeno convectivo mais severo há sempre chance de _downbursts_ ou outros eventos localizados associados com ventos muito superiores, mas aí claro, não se farão previsões de valores concretos, são condições mais "anormais", e naturalmente sem qualquer certeza de ocorrerem ou não.


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2014 às 19:53)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*

Boas tardes..

Para o dia de amanhã, após uma madrugada de condições particularmente favoráveis no litoral centro e sul, a convecção deverá avançar lentamente para o interior.

*Sinóptica/Análise*

Manteem-se um conjunto de perturbações troposféricas a afectar PT continental, gerando instabilidade e forçamento dinâmico.

Á superfície uma frente fria descaracteriza-se e evolui para leste assumindo um caracter de wind shift line ( linha de convergencia).
Uma massa de ar mais húmido encontra-se a SE da linha, sendo empurrada desde S/SSE por um forte low/mid level jet ( 30-50kts de vento aos 950-850hpa).

Em altura ar mais quente afecta o extremo SE, proveniente de uma dorsal centrada entre Marrocos e a Argélia...isto poderá limitar um pouco a instabilidade no extremo SE.
No resto do pais, uma massa de ar mais frio em altura ( >-20ºC aos 500hpa) deverá favorecer perfis instáveis com até 500-800J/Kg de CAPE.

Entre o ar mais quente a SE/E e o ar mais frio a W/NW, um forte jet de níveis altos coloca-se sobre PT continental, gerando shear razoavel ( DLS 35-45kts).

Assim espera-se que surja convecção robusta em especial na metade sul, á frente da linha de convergência.
É de referir que a margem de convergência deverá aumentar a sua actividade durante o período devido á interacção com uma pequena short wave em altura e um novo influxo de ar quente á superfície.
É portanto de esperar que esta ondule gerando vários segmentos convectivos/squall lines, que dado o forte fluxo troposférico, deverão ser capazes de gerar rajadas severas, e também, dada a humidade disponível e o CAPE/forçamento , precipitação excessiva e granizo.

Á frente da squall line, poderão surgir células discretas, especialmente no interior Alentejano e a partir das  12h.
Qualquer célula que surja beneficiará de perfis de shear bem organizados e rotacionais, favoráveis ao desenvolvimento de supercélulas com um risco claro de tornados, precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas severas por vezes superiores a 100km.h.

*Por estes motivos coloco um nível moderado para o Sul*, excepto SE onde poderá haver alguma limitação ao nível do CAPE.

*No vale do Tejo e Litoral centro*, um nível amarelo permanece  já que a área de maior actividade deverá estar a sair da região precisamente pelas 9-11h...e poderá surgir alguma actividade ainda pontualmente organizada.

Durante a tarde, o fluxo de SW deverá continuar a injectar alguma energia, pelo que deverá surgir mais actividade...ar mais frio em altura e algum shear na periferia do jet max deverá colocar ainda um risco marginal de granizo e precipitação excessiva.






Cinzento
- Aguaceiros/Possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/Possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Rajadas

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/Possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Rajadas
- Tornado


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2014 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*

Stormy, não gostas do pessoal do Sotavento Algarvio, é que as tuas previsões só colocas amarelo e os teus polígonos deixas sempre de fora ai ai. 

Olhando aos modelos, diria que o Arome falhou redondamente nem colocava chuva no Sotavento,  já o Aladdin teve mais certinho mas mesmo assim errou pelo menos de manhã, à tarde acertou mais ou menos, já o Hirlam acertou na muge como é hábito deste modelo. Amanhã, o Hirlam mostra a frente bastante estática no Barlavento durante várias horas, faz lembrar-me o dia do tornado em Lagoa não sei porquê mas faz lembrar-me. 

Já os modelos globais, o ECM teve excelente até agora, o GFS mesmo na última run falha no timing.


----------



## ipinto (31 Mar 2014 às 23:47)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*





Atenção ás celulas...


----------



## james (1 Abr 2014 às 10:16)

Bom dia ,

O tempo chuvoso parece que esta para ficar ate sabado . 

Depois disso , muitas incertezas nos modelos , mas o ECM , de saida para saida tem vindo a evidenciar uma tendencia para a acalmia durar apenas 2 ou 3 dias e depois regressar o tempo instavel . 

Ainda estamos um pouco longe , e ir acompanhando .


----------



## overcast (1 Abr 2014 às 12:59)

Entretanto, para a noite de hoje e madrugada de amanhã parece vir mais alguma instabilidade interessante para as regiões do litoral. A ver vamos se será possível apanhar algo mais para além de chuva.


----------



## stormy (1 Abr 2014 às 15:23)

Boas..

Amanhã teremos mais alguma actividade, aparentemente mais activa em partes do centro e sul.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Uma perturbação em altura desloca-se para NW da Galiza, e uma onda/cavado coloca-se a W de PT continental.

Ar frio e altura desloca-se sobre o território.

Á superfície ar marítimo continua a vir de S/SW, e o CAPE gerado pela interacção entre o ar polar em altura e o ar mais húmido e quente á superfície parece razoável...uns 500-800J/Kg.

Durante a noite o CAPE limita-se ao litoral, e poderá surgir alguma actividade dispersa, em principio fraca.

Durante a tarde de amanhã, duas short waves inseridas no campo de baixo geopotencial deverão passar a W de PT continental, gerando algum forçamento dinâmico e alguma dinamização do perfil de fluxo troposférico, resultando num aumento do shear até uns fracos 10-15m/s de 0-6km shear/20kts de 0-8km DLS.

Durante a  tarde, o aquecimento diurno e a evapotranspiração poderão gerar CAPE e LLCAPE mais decentes na mesoescala, na gama dos 800-1000J/Kg, em especial em partes do Alentejo e V. Tejo, pelo que em conjunto com a aproximação do forçamento dinâmico e o aumento do shear, são de esperar alguns núcleos convectivos pontualmente mais robustos.

Apesar do shear muito fraquinho, será o suficiente para que as células não sejam meramente pulsantes, pelo que alguma organização convectiva ainda que temporária é plausível.

Sendo assim, os focos mais intensos poderão gerar precipitação pontualmente excessiva e granizo.
O LLCAPE ( 0-2km) até 150J/Kg poderá favorecer uma tromba, mas os perfis de fluxo não são favoráveis a rajadas pelo que o risco associado ao vento é muito fraco e limitado á possibilidade de uma ou outra tromba pontual.







Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Tromba


----------



## CptRena (1 Abr 2014 às 16:36)

Hoje (o MetOffice UK) não se esqueceram aqui do nosso cantinho:






 Link


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 17:23)

stormy acho que querias dizer de 3f 21h até 4f 21h


----------



## Aspvl (1 Abr 2014 às 17:43)

Alguma razão para o Estofex não ter emitido avisos nestes últimos dias?


----------



## Roque (1 Abr 2014 às 22:08)

alguém me sabe dizer, se sexta ao final da tarde, chove em lisboa?


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (1 Abr 2014 às 22:10)

Não, não é mentira! 
Produzi mais um vídeo e tal como os meus companheiros, segue a informação agora emitida por mim até ao fim de semana...


----------



## ruka (2 Abr 2014 às 00:29)

Ainda falta uma semana... mas anda a prometer...


----------



## Lightning (2 Abr 2014 às 18:43)

Aspvl disse:


> Alguma razão para o Estofex não ter emitido avisos nestes últimos dias?



O pessoal do estofex anda a desleixar-se muito... Na minha opinião o projecto já teve mais importância... Mas também não podemos exigir muito de um serviço gratuito...



ruka disse:


> Ainda falta uma semana... mas anda a prometer...



Há CAPE/LI. Só. Porque pelas mesmas cartas não há forçamento vertical, precipitação prevista, nem outras variáveis que também são precisas. Humidade ainda existe em níveis razoáveis, mas sem o resto não me parece que valha a pena dar muita atenção à situação.


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2014 às 09:59)

Trovoadas no dia 9. 

A parte mais baixa do vale depressionário que neste momento domina o atlântico vai perder contacto com a circulação polar e formar uma pequena depressão que nos vai atravessar.


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Abr 2014 às 11:42)

Agreste disse:


> Trovoadas no dia 9.
> 
> A parte mais baixa do vale depressionário que neste momento domina o atlântico vai perder contacto com a circulação polar e formar uma pequena depressão que nos vai atravessar.



Bons dias .

De facto parece que esta padrão mais húmido, instável e perturbado de oeste vai ser quebrado já a partir de amanhã, com os geopotenciais a 500 hPa a subir consideravelmente, céu a limpar e temperaturas a subir. Contudo, e tal como o Agreste referiu, uma "cut-off" parece que irá mesmo formar-se a oeste do continente e rapidamente se aproximará lá para o meio da semana, prometendo trazer talvez as primeiras trovoadas de mudança de estação . E ao que parece, esta "cut-off" não andará sozinha, já que a caminho do final da semana outra parece que tenderá a formar-se mas talvez a rumar mais para sul, pelo que o continente seria mais afetado pelo AA do que por essa "cut-off", mas ainda falta muito tempo para essa situação.

Certo parece ser o quebrar deste padrão perturbado de oeste e de tempo húmido, embora a instabilidade prometa regressar lá para o meio da semana (1 ou 2 dias), mas de outra forma, mais interessante .


----------



## PortugalWeather (4 Abr 2014 às 12:02)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> De facto parece que esta padrão mais húmido, instável e perturbado de oeste vai ser quebrado já a partir de amanhã, com os geopotenciais a 500 hPa a subir consideravelmente, céu a limpar e temperaturas a subir. Contudo, e tal como o Agreste referiu, uma "cut-off" parece que irá mesmo formar-se a oeste do continente e rapidamente se aproximará lá para o meio da semana, prometendo trazer talvez as primeiras trovoadas de mudança de estação . E ao que parece, esta "cut-off" não andará sozinha, já que a caminho do final da semana outra parece que tenderá a formar-se mas talvez a rumar mais para sul, pelo que o continente seria mais afetado pelo AA do que por essa "cut-off", mas ainda falta muito tempo para essa situação.
> 
> Certo parece ser o quebrar deste padrão perturbado de oeste e de tempo húmido, embora a instabilidade prometa regressar lá para o meio da semana (1 ou 2 dias), mas de outra forma, mais interessante .



Mês de Abril vêm ai uns dias bem agradáveis com temperaturas entre os 20º-25º graus em todo o território em regime anticiclónico, algo perfeitamente normal depois desta invernia,este solzinho até é bem-vindo, depois como é normal nestes meses de primavera teremos cut-offs e actividades convectivas, ou seja, uma Primavera normal que é o que se pretende, desde que não venha ai calores extremos fora de época por mim tudo bem.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Abr 2014 às 12:39)

Segunda e Terça aqui já devemos ir pelo menos aos 30ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2014 às 12:46)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Segunda e Terça aqui já devemos ir pelo menos aos 30ºC


----------



## james (4 Abr 2014 às 12:50)

Calma , que os modelos continuam com muita indefinição .


----------



## Brunomc (4 Abr 2014 às 15:00)

Só para avisar que o tempo ainda não está seguro.
Certo que a temperatura vai subir um pouco mas podemos ter um inicio de semana com aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no interior norte e centro.
Já vi valores de 1500 de Cape e até -7 de LI, isto com mais uns ingredientes dava umas trovoadas potentes 
Vamos acompanhar as próximas saídas, tanto do GFS como ECM


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (4 Abr 2014 às 22:51)

Melhoria do estado do tempo meteorológico, com subida significativa da temperatura, mas com instabilidade a partir do dia 08...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Abr 2014 às 23:21)

Amanha podemos esperar chuva da parte da tarde?


----------



## supercell (4 Abr 2014 às 23:26)

> Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2014
> Amanha podemos esperar chuva da parte da tarde?



Na parte da tarde o tempo deve abrir (alguns aguaceiros não são de descartar).


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (4 Abr 2014 às 23:36)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Amanha podemos esperar chuva da parte da tarde?



Se chover é ainda na região norte, mas já será pouco provável. Como entraremos em massa de ar quente, não são prováveis aguaceiros.
Entretanto ainda alguma nebulosidade a norte.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Abr 2014 às 00:04)

Ok obrigado!


----------



## ruka (5 Abr 2014 às 17:29)

Boa tarde! impressionante o CAPE/LI previsto para 4a feira...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2014 às 17:31)

Na run das 6z ultrapassava os 3000 a Sul de Portalegre, ainda acho um sonho qualquer do GFS, apesar da dinâmica para alguma trovoada estar lá, mas veremos.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Abr 2014 às 18:42)

Évora sempre no meio da "cena" toda. 

Podem esclarecer aqui um novato? O CAPE tem a ver com a energia convectiva não é? Isso significa o quê concretamente? A probabilidade de trovoada aumenta em que sentido? Os modelos parecem modelar o CAPE elevado apenas no interior... O que me leva a concluir que será a típica trovoada de Verão (desenvolvimento vertical elevado, formando-se durante a tarde, logo após o almoço (pico de temperatura) e dissipando-se ao fim da tarde), estarei certo? Digo isto, porque a nível de entrada de frentes não vejo nada nos modelos.

Espero não estar a dizer baboseiras, mas sou apenas um amador.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Abr 2014 às 18:58)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Évora sempre no meio da "cena" toda.
> 
> Podem esclarecer aqui um novato? O CAPE tem a ver com a energia convectiva não é? Isso significa o quê concretamente? A probabilidade de trovoada aumenta em que sentido? Os modelos parecem modelar o CAPE elevado apenas no interior... O que me leva a concluir que será a típica trovoada de Verão (desenvolvimento vertical elevado, formando-se durante a tarde, logo após o almoço (pico de temperatura) e dissipando-se ao fim da tarde), estarei certo? Digo isto, porque a nível de entrada de frentes não vejo nada nos modelos.
> 
> Espero não estar a dizer baboseiras, mas sou apenas um amador.



Penso que falta mais uns ingredientes para haver trovoadas, tipo humidade alta etc.. Se houvesse condições para trovoadas com um CAPE/LI assim até caía granizo do tamanho de bolas de golf 

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trovoada


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2014 às 19:00)

Quarta-feira vai haver trovoada ou não no Alentejo?,pois os valores de CAPE estão altíssimos.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2014 às 19:07)

Brunomc disse:


> Penso que falta mais uns ingredientes para haver trovoadas, tipo humidade alta etc.. Se houvesse condições para trovoadas com um CAPE/LI assim até caía granizo do tamanho de bolas de golf
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trovoada


Pois, exactamente, a humidade em altura não é muita para haver trovoada, mas mesmo assim a previsão é provavelmente exagerada no CAPE, e o GFS anda a sonhar um bocado.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Abr 2014 às 19:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pois, exactamente, a humidade em altura não é muita para haver trovoada, mas mesmo assim a previsão é provavelmente exagerada no CAPE, e o GFS anda a sonhar um bocado.



Sim, o GFS anda mesmo a sonhar muito...
Entretanto o IPMA na previsão descritiva para Terça-feira já aponta trovoadas para a tarde.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Abr 2014 às 19:53)

A minha questão é: Quando se fala de trovoadas associadas a um CAPE elevado, fala-se de trovoadas predominantes em zonas do interior com elevado desenvolvimento vertical? As chamadas "trovoadas de Verão"? 

Pergunto isto no sentido de distinguir trovoadas interiores e trovoadas provenientes de células vindas do Atlântico, visto que o GFS modela para 3ª feira pressões elevadas e um padrão que me parece anti-ciclónico, sem entrada de frentes. 

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.


----------



## james (5 Abr 2014 às 20:25)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> A minha questão é: Quando se fala de trovoadas associadas a um CAPE elevado, fala-se de trovoadas predominantes em zonas do interior com elevado desenvolvimento vertical? As chamadas "trovoadas de Verão"?
> 
> Pergunto isto no sentido de distinguir trovoadas interiores e trovoadas provenientes de células vindas do Atlântico, visto que o GFS modela para 3ª feira pressões elevadas e um padrão que me parece anti-ciclónico, sem entrada de frentes.
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.





Esse tipo de trovoadas , existindo condicoes para isso , atinge muitas vezes o Litoral , como ainda no ano passado aconteceu mais do que uma vez .


----------



## Lightning (5 Abr 2014 às 20:32)

james disse:


> Esse tipo de trovoadas , existindo condicoes para isso , atinge muitas vezes o Litoral , como ainda no ano passado aconteceu mais do que uma vez .



Sim, vá lá que na situação modelada o pessoal amante das nortadas e de estragar as expectativas com pessimismo não pode proclamar-se 

A maioria das cartas de previsão de vento a 10 metros de altura mostra vento fraco ou nulo para as tardes quase todas.


----------



## stormy (5 Abr 2014 às 20:42)

Há CAPE mas de momento parece faltar forçamento dinamico que sirva de disparo.
O gradiente térmico nos primeiros 3-4km é fraco, devido á presença de uma caping layer/EML saariana, pelo que a energia concentrada durante o dia nos niveis baixos dificilmante se conseguirá libertar.

No entanto poderá haver uma janela de oportunidade 4a, 5a e 6a, em que é possivel que uma short wave passe sobre PT continental de SW para NE.

Isto arrefeceria os niveis médios, com fluxo mais oceanico em vez de saariano na camada 850-700hpa, e assim a capping layer seria enfraquecida permitindo a libertação da energia convectiva.

2a e 3a com a capping layer, poderemos ter CAPE alto mas seriam precisos valores ainda maiores para furar a camada de ar quente saariana...o que pode acontecer é que se gere convecção elevada...ou seja, a convecção originar-se logo a partir da camada quente nos niveis médios dada a presença de ar relativamente frio nos niveis altos...assim poderiamos ter alguns aguaceiros mas com nuvens de base muito alta ( 1.5 a 2.5km) pelo que dificilmente a precipitação chegaria ao solo.

É de referir que caso as condições melhorem mesmo na 4a 5a e 6a, com valores de CAPE de 1.5 a 3Kj/Kg, havendo um pouco de shear e suporte dinamico, facilmente se gerariam células muito fortes, nomeadamente capazes de gerar granizo severo ou muito severo e down/microbursts com rajadas pelo menos marginalmente severas..é algo a acompanhar...mas falta muito tempo..


----------



## sergiosilva (5 Abr 2014 às 20:57)

Manditu disse:


> Se chover é ainda na região norte, mas já será pouco provável. Como entraremos em massa de ar quente, não são prováveis aguaceiros.
> Entretanto ainda alguma nebulosidade a norte.



Manditu, gostaria de te pedir um favor visto confiar bastante nas tuas previsões. Neste momento encontro-me a fazer os caminhos de Santiago vou entrar amanhã na Galiza tui mais propriamente.nos dias seguintes e até sexta até chegar a Santiago. Que tempo poderei encontrar por estes dias nesta região da península.
Obrigado
Agradeço também a opinião de todos os outros membros.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Abr 2014 às 21:59)

sergiosilva disse:


> Manditu, gostaria de te pedir um favor visto confiar bastante nas tuas previsões. Neste momento encontro-me a fazer os caminhos de Santiago vou entrar amanhã na Galiza tui mais propriamente.nos dias seguintes e até sexta até chegar a Santiago. Que tempo poderei encontrar por estes dias nesta região da península.
> Obrigado
> Agradeço também a opinião de todos os outros membros.



Antes de mais obrigado pelas tuas palavras, são lisonjeantes. Mas independentemente do meu conhecimento, talvez pela forma não tão técnica e traduzida do que interpreto seja a razão de perceberes melhor o que informo.

Relativamente à tua questão, como já se confirma há uma melhoria do estado do tempo. Embora amanhã o ceú esteja algo ainda nublado, não deverá ocorrer precipitação. Durante a manhã conta com algum nevoeiro e chuvisco / forte orvalho, principalmente nos caminhos nos vales. A Galiza é muito montanhosa e há fenómenos intrínsecos à região.

Segunda e terça conta com céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo. Manhãs frescas, típicas da região, como já te expliquei, mas as tardes serão bem agradáveis, a temp poderá ultrapassar facilmente os 20ºC, em especial nas zonas mais baixas onde poderão alcançar os 25ºC.

Quarta será também um dia bom no geral, mas nas zonas montanhosas, a partir da tarde, há possibilidade de formação de nebulosidade e possa pingar!

Mais provável deste fenómeno na quinta-feira onde os aguaceiros poderão ocorrer, em especial a partir da tarde. Pode trovejar! E já agora, fica o conselho: Se trovejar e ainda no caminho, desçam das zonas montanhosas e procurem abrigo em algum sitio longe das árvores.

Na sexta, a chegada a Santiago apesar de já sem possibilidade de precipitação, o tempo por lá estará fresco.

Nesta situação de aguaceiros formados por convecção no continente, é sempre muito, mas mesmo muito difícil saber-se onde a tempestade / célula irá-se formar, são fenómenos muito localizados, poderás ter sorte, embora a probabilidade seja grande destes fenómenos em zonas montanhosas.

Um abraço e faz uma boa caminhada. Lá, reza por nós!


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Abr 2014 às 22:18)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> A minha questão é: Quando se fala de trovoadas associadas a um CAPE elevado, fala-se de trovoadas predominantes em zonas do interior com elevado desenvolvimento vertical? As chamadas "trovoadas de Verão"?
> 
> Pergunto isto no sentido de distinguir trovoadas interiores e trovoadas provenientes de células vindas do Atlântico, visto que o GFS modela para 3ª feira pressões elevadas e um padrão que me parece anti-ciclónico, sem entrada de frentes.
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.



Gonçalo, não me pareces tão leigo. Compreendes muito bem a diferença entre ambas as situações.
De facto tanto numa (do oceano) como na outra (no em terra no interior), o CAPE é de certa forma um indicador de facto de que há muito mais energia em terra para formar as tais tempestades. TENDO EM CONSIDERAÇÃO O NOSSO CLIMA e a LATITUDE, nesta altura do ano o sobreaquecimento em terra, quando associados a um vale depressionario à superfície ou em altitude e havendo humidade, estes fenómenos formam-se muito rapidamente, por causa do catalisador (o Calor), pois durante a noite, não é tão provável de se formarem. O CAPE é por isso um indicador de condições para a formação dessas, mas nem sempre que haja um CAPE relativamente alto, se formem tempestades nessa zona. 
Nas previsões mostram que o CAPE seja muito alto no Alentejo, mas as tempestades têm grande probabilidade de se formarem mais a norte.

Mas de facto, a noção que tens está muito certa. De facto, na nossa latitude, tendo em conta o nosso clima, as tempestades ou células convectivas originam muito mais descargas eléctricas em quando se formam em terra do que as do oceano. O  CAPE responde a isso. Mas, embora as mesmas nem sempre provocam mais quantidade de precipitação. Porque em terra há menos vapor de água do que no oceano.

É tudo muito mais complexo do que analisar mapas / cartas de previsão com modelos X, Y, Z. Há por trás mais informação e linguagem para perceber. Se assim quiser dizer sem parecer lamechas, é um pouco como o amor, sente-se mas não se vê.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Abr 2014 às 22:32)

stormy disse:


> Há CAPE mas de momento parece faltar forçamento dinamico que sirva de disparo.
> O gradiente térmico nos primeiros 3-4km é fraco, devido á presença de uma caping layer/EML saariana, pelo que a energia concentrada durante o dia nos niveis baixos dificilmante se conseguirá libertar.
> 
> No entanto poderá haver uma janela de oportunidade 4a, 5a e 6a, em que é possivel que uma short wave passe sobre PT continental de SW para NE.
> ...



Meu caro, tecnicamente está fantástico e são fantásticas as tuas explicações. Mas não são demasiado técnicas?! Pois mesmo para mim há termos que desconheço e apenas por traduzir à minha linguagem o que interpreto dos mapas, sei o que queres dizer.

Por exemplo: Em vez de "short wave" dizeres vale depressionário. 

Tens muita linguagem técnica na base da língua inglesa, mas há termos que não se aplicam ou não se podem traduzir à letra. 
Se já do Português de Portugal para o do Brasil já hão termos diferentes para o mesmo conceito, muito mais hão do inglês norte-americano para o nosso.

Isso é o que tu lês, mas nós queremos que tu traduzas pois nem todos são tão bons como tu e sabemos que há muita gente que vem cá que são leigas e buscam informação. 

(o forum faz um excelente serviço publico e nós contribuímos)


----------



## Agreste (5 Abr 2014 às 23:17)

Ou acabamos com um céu cheio de virgas ou a convecção nem sequer vai disparar... A coluna de ar é interrompida por uma camada de ar seco.


----------



## stormy (5 Abr 2014 às 23:25)

Agreste disse:


> Ou acabamos com um céu cheio de virgas ou a convecção nem sequer vai disparar... A coluna de ar é interrompida por uma camada de ar seco.



Seco e quente...o ar quente por cima não deixa subir o que vem de baixo.

Na realidade com CAPE´s altos o ar ser seco nem tem influencia...com CAPE mais fraco ( abaixo de uns 800J/Kg mas tambem depende da espessura do ar seco..) é que o ar seco pode ter efeitos de forte inibição convectiva.

Nesta run das 18z o GFS coloca a perturbação em altura a chegar na 4f, ainda sem tempo para interagir com os maiores gredientes térmicos nos niveis médios, portanto, em tempo de céu limpo sem o tal céu de virga com convecção de base alta.
Se assim for há uma possibilidade de haver uma interacção explosiva entre esta e os valores impressionantes de CAPE que se vão gerar no interior centro e sul..


----------



## andremak7 (6 Abr 2014 às 02:19)

Olá, eu sou do Porto e sou novo aqui no forum, sou apaixonado por estes fenómenos meteorológicos mais adversos e gosto sempre de saber mais e mais...
Gostava de saber se terá potencial quarta ou quinta feira de ocorrer algum fenómeno mais extremo na minha zona? Pois só há alguns dias soube mais ou menos trabalhar com o Cape/Li e pelo que vi rondam os 1000J/Kg e Li de -5,5


----------



## sergiosilva (6 Abr 2014 às 07:16)

Manditu disse:


> Antes de mais obrigado pelas tuas palavras, são lisonjeantes. Mas independentemente do meu conhecimento, talvez pela forma não tão técnica e traduzida do que interpreto seja a razão de perceberes melhor o que informo.
> 
> Relativamente à tua questão, como já se confirma há uma melhoria do estado do tempo. Embora amanhã o ceú esteja algo ainda nublado, não deverá ocorrer precipitação. Durante a manhã conta com algum nevoeiro e chuvisco / forte orvalho, principalmente nos caminhos nos vales. A Galiza é muito montanhosa e há fenómenos intrínsecos à região.
> 
> ...



Obrigado vou rezar sim


----------



## sergiosilva (6 Abr 2014 às 07:16)

Manditu disse:


> Antes de mais obrigado pelas tuas palavras, são lisonjeantes. Mas independentemente do meu conhecimento, talvez pela forma não tão técnica e traduzida do que interpreto seja a razão de perceberes melhor o que informo.
> 
> Relativamente à tua questão, como já se confirma há uma melhoria do estado do tempo. Embora amanhã o ceú esteja algo ainda nublado, não deverá ocorrer precipitação. Durante a manhã conta com algum nevoeiro e chuvisco / forte orvalho, principalmente nos caminhos nos vales. A Galiza é muito montanhosa e há fenómenos intrínsecos à região.
> 
> ...











Manditu disse:


> Antes de mais obrigado pelas tuas palavras, são lisonjeantes. Mas independentemente do meu conhecimento, talvez pela forma não tão técnica e traduzida do que interpreto seja a razão de perceberes melhor o que informo.
> 
> Relativamente à tua questão, como já se confirma há uma melhoria do estado do tempo. Embora amanhã o ceú esteja algo ainda nublado, não deverá ocorrer precipitação. Durante a manhã conta com algum nevoeiro e chuvisco / forte orvalho, principalmente nos caminhos nos vales. A Galiza é muito montanhosa e há fenómenos intrínsecos à região.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda fornecida, estou agora a sair de paredes de Coura em direção a Tui.


----------



## Agreste (6 Abr 2014 às 11:34)

Das actualizações da manhã, as possíveis trovoadas têm cada vez pior aspecto... já não há sequer uma depressão fechada, mesmo que em altitude, portanto também não haverá convergência nem divergência.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Abr 2014 às 15:59)

Agreste disse:


> Das actualizações da manhã, as possíveis trovoadas têm cada vez pior aspecto... já não há sequer uma depressão fechada, mesmo que em altitude, portanto também não haverá convergência nem divergência.



Continua a haver boas possibilidades para o interior Norte/centro para Quinta e Sexta-feira e essencialmente no período da tarde. Para Quarta-feira não sei bem o que se poderá ter...poderá haver alguma instabilidade a entrar de sudoeste para norte/nordeste mas o modelado actualmente não indica nada de especial.


----------



## Microburst (6 Abr 2014 às 18:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Continua a haver boas possibilidades para o interior Norte/centro para Quinta e Sexta-feira e essencialmente no período da tarde. Para Quarta-feira não sei bem o que se poderá ter...poderá haver alguma instabilidade a entrar de sudoeste para norte/nordeste mas o modelado actualmente não indica nada de especial.



A previsão descritiva do IPMA para Quarta-feira aponta para aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial a partir da tarde, para todo o território. Em que ficamos então?


----------



## james (6 Abr 2014 às 22:22)

t





Microburst disse:


> A previsão descritiva do IPMA para Quarta-feira aponta para aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial a partir da tarde, para todo o território. Em que ficamos então?





Eu acho que o ipma esta a fazer uma previsao um pouco generalista , ja ontem dava tambem para terca a mesma coisa , hoje ja fala apenas para o interior , penso que amanha a quarta vai pelo mesmo caminho . 

Sinceramente , espero muito pouco deste evento , talvez meia duzia de sitios do interior , mas muito localizado .


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Abr 2014 às 00:19)

james disse:


> t
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talvez tenham apontado para esse cenário porque o ECMWF dá conta de alguma precipitação para quarta feira, na zona norte. Mas a humidade é pouca, também não acredito que se dê algo de muito especial. Acho que vai ser um dia abafado de nuvens e eventualmente alguns aguaceiros fracos. Se a humidade e precipitação aumentasse, aí é que era


----------



## Zapiao (7 Abr 2014 às 00:23)

E o CAPE a 1600 e o LI a -5 nao indicam probabilidade de trovoadas ?


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Abr 2014 às 00:41)

Zapiao disse:


> E o CAPE a 1600 e o LI a -5 nao indicam probabilidade de trovoadas ?



Não digo que não possa de facto haver uma ou outra ocorrência de trovoada, mas partilho a opinião de que a humidade baixa vai limitar também a convecção.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Abr 2014 às 12:27)

A humidade baixa pode limitar a convecção, isso estamos de acordo. Mas junto aos rios não existe maior humidade, que pode favorecer o aparecimento de nuvens que levará depois ao aparecimento de trovoada devido aos elevados movimentos verticais e à existência de CAPE elevado?

Quase de certeza que quarta-feira haverá trovoada agora não sabemos em que parte do país e as zonas mais favoráveis para a sua ocorrência.

É um difícil forecast este.


----------



## james (7 Abr 2014 às 12:37)

Miguel96 disse:


> A humidade baixa pode limitar a convecção, isso estamos de acordo. Mas junto aos rios não existe maior humidade, que pode favorecer o aparecimento de nuvens que levará depois ao aparecimento de trovoada devido aos elevados movimentos verticais e à existência de CAPE elevado?
> 
> Quase de certeza que quarta-feira haverá trovoada agora não sabemos em que parte do país e as zonas mais favoráveis para a sua ocorrência.
> 
> É um difícil forecast este.




Como eu disse ontem , penso que será um evento com ocorrências muito localizadas , tipo cair um forte aguaceiro e algum trovão num sítio e na terra ao lado não se passar nada .

Vamos ver quem serão os sortudos , mas se calhar também não é de descartar a hipótese do Litoral ver algo .


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2014 às 15:44)

Boas tardes..

Amanhã temos uma previsão bastante complicada...em termos gerais espera-se alguma chance de aguaceiros ou uma trovoada pontual em partes do centro e sul de PT continental.

*Sinóptica/Análise*

Em atura uma dorsal establece-se entre a Argélia e Espanha.
Uma cut-off aproxima-se de SW  a partir da tarde, com arrefecimento nos niveis altos, e intensificação da circulação do quadrante sul nos niveis médios e altos.

Á superficie uma frente fria desce desde o Atlantico e torna-se estacionária a NW de Peniche, afectando o litoral NW e a Galiza.
Uma area de adveção humida e quente ocorre a S da frente fria, nomeadamente ao longo do centro e sul, reforçada pela evapotranspiração/aquecimento diurno durante a tarde.


Durante o dia  a advecção diferencial de ar quente nos niveis médios e baixos e de ar frio em altura gerará bastante instabilidade, com 0-1MLCAPE em torno aos 1500-2000J/kg...no entanto a entrada de ar quente ( tropical e saariano  misturados) na camada 850-650hpa  ( LI  aos 700hpa de apenas -1 ou -2ºC) deverá impedir a libertação da energia á superficie.

A partir do final do dia, e durante a madrugada de 3a, a aproximação da cut off deverá gerar alguma advecção mais humida nos niveis médios ( com um mid level jet a activar-se, procedente do Atlantico).. tambem o aumento do forçamento dinamico deverá forçar alguns movimentos verticais com posterior arrefecimento da camada média.

Igualmente, alguma da energia criada durante o dia deverá migrar em altitude á medida que a camada superficial arrefece durante a noite.


Sendo assim, durante a noite poderão ocorrer alguns focos convectivos elevados, a partir da cota 1-2km, e em especial na convergencia de niveis médios presente no terminus do mid level jet, estes serão alimentados pela advecção humida e pelos restos do ar quente resultantes da tarde de 3f.

A termodinamica parece assegurada dado o MUCAPE em torno aos 500-1000J/Kg com a camada mais instavel a situar-se aos 1-1.5km.

A dinamica tambem não está má, com a dinamização do fluxo de niveis médios e altos na proximidade da cut off, algum shear deverá gerar-se ( DLS até 35kts)...dado o MUCAPE e o shear, assim como os perfis verticais não saturados, algumas das células poderiam ser razoavelmente organizadas e produzir granizo pontualmente severo.


*Em resumo* espera-se que a tarde seja em geral tranquila, sendo que entre as 15h e as 20h há uma ligeira chance de alguma convecção devido ao CAPE muito alto ( talvez em algum ponto consiga romper a capping layer)...se tal acontecer há uma chance muito pequena de que possam surgir células bem organizadas e de evolução rápida em MCS.

No entanto, maior parte da actividade deverá ocorrer de noite, e algumas células poderão ser capazes de se organizar e evoluir em cluster com chance de granizo localmente severo.

Apesar de tudo, não vou colocar um nivel de risco porque os modelos sugerem pouca actividade e portanto a probabilidade de uma célula mais severa é extremamente baixa...no entanto poderá ser feito um update caso os modelos melhorem.










Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada


----------



## meteoamador (7 Abr 2014 às 22:56)

Em relação a Quarta-feira qual a região do pais que acham que deverá ter maior probabilidade de eventos?


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Abr 2014 às 23:54)

meteoamador disse:


> Em relação a Quarta-feira qual a região do pais que acham que deverá ter maior probabilidade de eventos?



Boa Noite!!!

Em primeiro lugar o forecast para quarta-feira é bastante difícil de interpretar, os eventos como a trovoada encontram-se dispersos.
As regiões que acho que tem maior probabilidade de haver trovoadas são o Alentejo( distrito de Évora e Santarém), a região Centro(Leiria, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Guarda e Viseu), a região Norte(parte Este dos distritos de Aveiro, Porto e Braga).

Isto tudo é baseado na minha opinião.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Abr 2014 às 00:19)

Não convém esquecer que não é só durante a tarde que elas poderão aparecer.

Aliás para aqui nestas situações a única esperança que tenho de ver algo é durante a madrugada, de tarde é muito difícil, digo isto com base em eventos anteriores.


----------



## 1337 (8 Abr 2014 às 01:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Não convém esquecer que não é só durante a tarde que elas poderão aparecer.
> 
> Aliás para aqui nestas situações a única esperança que tenho de ver algo é durante a madrugada, de tarde é muito difícil, digo isto com base em eventos anteriores.



Não concordo, as vezes que tive sorte por aqui foram formadas á tarde, nas serras do gerês, que por sua vez desceram pelo vale. A única chance é elas se formarem bem no gerês e descerem até nós


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (8 Abr 2014 às 01:09)

Instabilidade em especial a norte e centro, com maior incidência no interior. Subida significativa da temperatura, em especial no litoral norte e centro...



Alonguei-me, mas não deu para ser mais sintético.


----------



## andremak7 (8 Abr 2014 às 02:20)

Alguém sabe porque é que, já á algum tempo, o "tiemposevero.es" não actualiza o mapa de alerta koka's? Não sei se mudaram de site ou desistiram...


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Abr 2014 às 02:38)

1337 disse:


> Não concordo, as vezes que tive sorte por aqui foram formadas á tarde, nas serras do gerês, que por sua vez desceram pelo vale. A única chance é elas se formarem bem no gerês e descerem até nós



Por cá é raro isso acontecer. Só mesmo com uma bela cut-off com células provenientes de S/E, aí sim é outra história. Agora quando há convecção orográfica por cá fico a vê-las ao longe.


----------



## Flyer2014 (8 Abr 2014 às 02:48)

Manditu, foi um video um pouco longo. Ou não? Alguém neste forum vè a TV Galicia ou a TVE? Para não falar de outras estações de tv internacionais? É no mínimo revoltante verificar como "os eleitos", "os escolhidos", "os inteligentes", enfim, quem decide, não tenha tempo para dar uma informação básica a todos os contribuintes como o estado do tempo. Será que não é importante para todos, desde o agricultor, pescador, alguém que precisa de saber se deve manter portas e janelas bem fechadas ou se pode secar a roupa ao sol? Mas não há dinhero e alguém tem pagar a conta... mas nós pagamos as contas. As nossas e as "deles"! Não percebo nada. Se enviasse esse video e a rtp o colocasse no ar depois do "tele-novela-psico-coelhinho-de-páscoa-jornal", isso sim era serviço público. Mas a elite nunca quis um povo culto, não é?  Um muito obrigado.


----------



## baojoao (8 Abr 2014 às 07:51)

Manditu, será que me podes dar uma ajuda?
Amanhã(quarta) estou a pensar ir de bike fazer umas subidas à Serra da Estrela e gostava de saber se as previsões de trovoada e aguaceiros e granizo são somente para a tarde(como fiquei com ideia), ou se de manhã também poderá acontecer?
Obrigado


----------



## Agreste (8 Abr 2014 às 10:34)

Aqui pra sul, a haver qualquer coisa é na parte da manhã... mas isso não corresponde à melhor parte do dia. Mais para o norte também não acontece nada na melhor parte do dia, nas horas de maior calor. Quando tudo se parece desenvolver já quase não há calor.


----------



## trepkos (8 Abr 2014 às 11:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite!!!
> 
> Em primeiro lugar o forecast para quarta-feira é bastante difícil de interpretar, os eventos como a trovoada encontram-se dispersos.
> As regiões que acho que tem maior probabilidade de haver trovoadas *são o Alentejo( distrito de Évora e Santarém)*, a região Centro(Leiria, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Guarda e Viseu), a região Norte(parte Este dos distritos de Aveiro, Porto e Braga).
> ...



Peço desculpa.

Santarém é Alentejo?


----------



## rozzo (8 Abr 2014 às 11:47)

Realmente uma pena a falta de humidade de jeito, pois os restantes parâmetros convectivos estão bastante bons.
Por exemplo, vendo os mapas do Estofex para o serão aqui em Lisboa, se não fosse a falta de humidade, era fácil esperar um belo evento, pois "todos" os campos estão fantásticos, à excepção desse "pequeno detalhe", a falta de humidade...
Ainda assim poderá haver alguma convecção de base mais alta, quem sabe com alguma precipitação e trovoada, mas sempre muito limitada à partida pela falta de humidade. 
Ainda assim não me admirava assim tanto que ao final da madrugada ou início da manhã disparassem algumas trovoadas de base alta ao longo da faixa costeira da zona Centro, pois esta é uma hora típica de um pequeno pico secundário de convecção, não dependente do aquecimento do solo, e neste caso temos condições nos níveis médios altos bastante propícias.

Esta zona mais instável em termos sinópticos irá evoluir para Norte ao longo do dia de amanhã, e apesar da falta de humidade, a coincidência desta sinóptica com a convecção diurna resultante do aquecimento diurno poderá aí sim disparar convecção bastante mais interessante ao fim da tarde de amanhã, isto especialmente mais a Norte no território. Naturalmente neste caso a falta de humidade é compensada pela forte convecção com origem na radiação solar, desde que o tempo não esteja demasiado encoberto por nuvens médias/altas obviamente.

De resto, em boa parte do território, dada a falta de humidade, e em especial na metade Sul, à partida é de esperar essencialmente "palha", nuvens médias/altas com algumas pingas, será a tendência principal...


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Abr 2014 às 11:55)

Manditu: um pouco mais de síntese nas palavras e nas imagens e ficamos aqui com um belo boletim meteorológico  Gostei bastante do último colocado mas torna-se um pouco longo e faz com que se disperse a atenção. 
Mas é um bom trabalho, sem dúvida até porque é acessível a todos.
Em relação ao tempo, por aqui sinceramente, espero que não chova


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (8 Abr 2014 às 12:22)

Flyer2014 disse:


> Manditu, foi um video um pouco longo. Ou não? Alguém neste forum vè a TV Galicia ou a TVE? Para não falar de outras estações de tv internacionais? É no mínimo revoltante verificar como "os eleitos", "os escolhidos", "os inteligentes", enfim, quem decide, não tenha tempo para dar uma informação básica a todos os contribuintes como o estado do tempo. Será que não é importante para todos, desde o agricultor, pescador, alguém que precisa de saber se deve manter portas e janelas bem fechadas ou se pode secar a roupa ao sol? Mas não há dinhero e alguém tem pagar a conta... mas nós pagamos as contas. As nossas e as "deles"! Não percebo nada. Se enviasse esse video e a rtp o colocasse no ar depois do "tele-novela-psico-coelhinho-de-páscoa-jornal", isso sim era serviço público. Mas a elite nunca quis um povo culto, não é?  Um muito obrigado.



Flyer considero um elogio a tua observação, fico satisfeito que julgues que o tempo do vídeo é o tempo necessário / útil para explircar / informar toda a informação necessária, tornando o mesmo completo. De facto, não consegui sintetizar a informação na segunda tentativa (vídeo lançado) pelo que sinto que tudo o que informei não foi demais. Apenas julgo que quando alguem tem acesso ao vídeo, antes de iniciar a visualização vêm que tem 9 min de vídeo e podem achar que seja maçador ver algo taõ longo.

Quanto à tua observação aos boletins meteorológicos, sim nos canais generalistas estrangeiros, nomeadamente espanhóis, no boletim meteorológico, são bastante completos na informação fornecida e não é nada que seja maçador ouvi-la. 

Seria bom de facto um canal de TV português ver, ter acesso a um dos meus vídeos  
Afinal de contas, tirando a RTP, os canais portugueses já tiveram apresentadores da meteo não meteorologistas que nem sequer entendiam o que estavam a ler... 

quem sabe...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (8 Abr 2014 às 12:29)

baojoao disse:


> Manditu, será que me podes dar uma ajuda?
> Amanhã(quarta) estou a pensar ir de bike fazer umas subidas à Serra da Estrela e gostava de saber se as previsões de trovoada e aguaceiros e granizo são somente para a tarde(como fiquei com ideia), ou se de manhã também poderá acontecer?
> Obrigado



Boas, 

Sim de facto a formação das tempestades seja mais propício durante a tarde e a norte desse sistema montanhosa. Mas como disse no vídeo, estas situações são sempre muito difíceis de se saber onde irão se formar especificamente. São fenómenos de pequena escala / localizados e os modelos não conseguem ser muito precisos nesse sentido.

Entretanto se assim for, pelo que me parece a tua deslocação não será muito longa, pelo que, se notares o desenvolvimento de nuvens junto da serra à medida que fores subindo, fica a saber que essas serão de desenvolvimento rápido. A corrente será de Sul ou Su-Sueste (SSE) se vieres que a nebulosidade se forma a norte da serra essas deslocar-se-ão para norte afastando-se da serra.

Take attention


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (8 Abr 2014 às 12:31)

Jota 21 disse:


> Manditu: um pouco mais de síntese nas palavras e nas imagens e ficamos aqui com um belo boletim meteorológico  Gostei bastante do último colocado mas torna-se um pouco longo e faz com que se disperse a atenção.
> Mas é um bom trabalho, sem dúvida até porque é acessível a todos.
> Em relação ao tempo, por aqui sinceramente, espero que não chova



Obrigado Jota. 
Sim tens razão, eu mesmo já tive essa noção.
Mas isso deve ao facto de como não faço um boletim diário, por questões pessoais, depois quando faço um, debito a informação e para alguns dias, para colmatar o atraso que posso vir a ter em fazer outro.


----------



## supercell (8 Abr 2014 às 12:47)

http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=103070


O que acham?


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2014 às 13:14)

O IPMA para amanhã está bastante optimista, instabilidade "generalizada" segundo a previsão:

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 9.abril.2014
*
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
tornando-se gradualmente do quadrante sul nas regiões Centro e Sul,
soprando por vezes moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no barlavento algarvio
e nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e
Centro e pequena descida na região Sul.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

GRANDE PORTO:
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14/15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 8 de abril de 2014 às 5:53 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a habitual "lotaria" neste tipo de situações, e como evolui ( ou não)  a possível convecção


----------



## james (8 Abr 2014 às 13:22)

Snifa disse:


> O IPMA para amanhã está bastante optimista, instabilidade "generalizada" segundo a previsão:
> 
> *Previsão para 4ª feira, 9.abril.2014
> *
> ...



O IPMA , nestas situacoes , costuma ser conservador . 

Pensava que eles como de costume fossem para o ' em especial para o interior e zonas montanhosas ' , mas eles continuam a insistir em algo mais generalizado . 

Da minha parte espero que eles tenham razao .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Abr 2014 às 13:26)

Duvido que esta previsão se concretize!


----------



## Lightning (8 Abr 2014 às 13:37)

Lá para a meia-noite, olhando para as imagens de satélite já se deve começar a ter uma ideia do que se poderá realmente passar, se é mais palha do que outra coisa, ou se uma ou outra célula conseguem desenvolver-se nem que seja para fazer meia dúzia de raios, tanto que o GFS nem prevê quase precipitação nenhuma. A que prevê é em quantidades insignificantes e não me importava nada sinceramente de ter umas trovoadas secas... 

A máquina fotográfica já anda a pedi-las há muito.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2014 às 13:38)

A mim parece-me que aqui a Grande Lisboa terá aguaceiros e trovoada pelo menos ao fim da próxima madrugada (Como habitual) ou de manhã. Vamos ver.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Abr 2014 às 17:03)

Não vejo nada de especial, só uns aguaceiros fracos.
Só dois modelos tão de acordo, GFS e Aladin


----------



## stormy (8 Abr 2014 às 17:41)

Boas..

Amanhã há um pouco mais de confiança na ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no norte.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma perturbação/máximo de vorticidade aproxima-se e cruza o NW/Galiza.
Entre este e a dorsal a E, um ramo de fluxo mais intenso estabelece-se entre os 950 e os 300hpa.
Associada á perturbação, um lobo de forçamento dinâmico move-se desde o Litoral SW até ao interior NE durante a tarde e noite para 5a.

Á superfície uma pequena bolsa ciclónica gera-se a oeste, e move-se lentamente para N.
Uma frente quente avança para norte desde o Alentejo até á Galiza, com advecção de humidade nos níveis baixos e médios.

Mais a sul, no Algarve e Alentejo, uma forte dry layer mantem-se nos níveis médios impedindo convecção.

Espera-se assim que á medida que o dia avance haja um gradual arrefecimento dos níveis altos, e aumento do forçamento dinâmico.

A intensificação do fluxo de S nos níveis baixos e médios ( mid/low level jet) deverá arrastar par norte ar quente e húmido, que irá aquecendo e inestabilizando-se durante a tarde, com CAPE que deverá aproximar-se dos 1000-1500J/Kg no 1º Km.
Alem do aquecimento diurno, o transporte de energia para norte, para longe da maior espessura de ar quente nos níveis médios deverá só por si garantir algum CAPE advectivo.

Há no entanto algumas duvidas relativas á real acumulação de energia á superfície devido á presença de nuvens médias/convecção de base alta ( ver a previsão para esta noite).

Ainda assim, parece assegurada uma quantidade decente de energia, e o fluxo de S/SE associado ao low level jet deverá por um lado aumentar a convergência na frente quente, e interagir com o terreno montanhoso sofrendo efeito orográfico.

Portanto alguma convecção deverá ocorrer, em especial a partir da tarde.

Dada a dinamização do fluxo na proximidade da perturbação em altura, algum shear deverá marcar presença ( 10-15m/s de 0-6km shear e uns 20-30kts de DLS).
É possível que o ambiente dinâmico e termodinâmico seja favorável a algumas células localmente mais organizadas, que posteriormente evoluirão em cluster ou até num MCS globular, com risco de granizo severo.

Durante a noite para 5a o arrefecimento nocturno deverá acabar com o CAPE de base á superfície, mas  parte da energia acumulada durante o dia deverá migrar em altitude, sendo que também a manutenção de um fluxo de S nos níveis médios deverá igualmente manter um regime de advecção de ar instável algumas centenas de metros acima da superfície.

Assim sendo, e tendo em conta que a sinóptica será favorável á medida que o suporte dinâmico em altura se aproxima, é de esperar que a actividade convectiva se mantenha durante a noite, com células razoavelmente organizadas e de base elevada, capazes de manter um risco marginal de granizo severo.

*Portanto *coloco um nível amarelo marginal por granizo e em menor grau por possibilidade de incêndios com origem em trovoada seca, para o interior norte.

*No resto do território *há  uma probabilidade baixa de aguaceiros ou trovoada que se poderão originar a partir da inestabilização nos níveis médios do ar Africano...se tal suceder alguma célula de base alta é possível excepto no extremo SE, onde o ar nos níveis médios tem mais influencia saariana e é demasiado seco.









Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros  e possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo/Saraiva


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2014 às 21:51)

Fazendo uma leitura pelas cartas meteorológicas disponibilizadas no IPMA, o dia de amanhã apresentar-se-á nublado e com possibilidade de ocorrência de alguma precipitação residual no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro, na parte da manhã, migrando depois a instabilidade para as regiões do norte e centro, especialmente no interior onde, já mais para o final do dia, haverá maiores probabilidades de instabilidade.

No Centro Meteo está prevista basicamente a mesma situação.


----------



## ruka (9 Abr 2014 às 00:06)

Ainda ninguém referiu outro factor que pode inibir a convecção... a entrada de pó do deserto do norte de África


----------



## Zapiao (9 Abr 2014 às 00:07)

ruka disse:


> Ainda ninguém referiu outro factor que pode inibir a convecção... a entrada de pó do deserto do norte de África



Link sff.


----------



## ruka (9 Abr 2014 às 00:09)

Zapiao disse:


> Link sff.



http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html


----------



## Zapiao (9 Abr 2014 às 00:12)

ruka disse:


> http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html



Esse pó será notorio tipo névoa ou imperceptivel ?
O radar ja mostra precipitaçao no mar.


----------



## ruka (9 Abr 2014 às 00:42)

Zapiao disse:


> Esse pó será notorio tipo névoa ou imperceptivel ?
> O radar ja mostra precipitaçao no mar.



será tipo céu meio branco em vez de azul...


----------



## andremak7 (9 Abr 2014 às 00:45)

Normalmente, para que valores de humidade relativa há boas condições da formação de cumulonimbus com os fatores de Cape/Li a favor?


----------



## Zapiao (9 Abr 2014 às 00:52)

ruka disse:


> será tipo céu meio branco em vez de azul...



Ou seja, se chover toca a ir lavar o carro ?


----------



## stormy (9 Abr 2014 às 01:22)

andremak7 disse:


> Normalmente, para que valores de humidade relativa há boas condições da formação de cumulonimbus com os fatores de Cape/Li a favor?



Não há valores específicos...

Para haver cumulunimbus é preciso haver colunas de ar que sobem, esse ar pode muito bem ser seco que chega a uma cota, mais ou menos alta, e acaba por condensar formando a nuvem.

Aquilo que se está a discutir é a questão das camadas de ar quente seco com pó saariano, essas camadas impedem o ar de subir devido á presença de gradientes inversos da densidade relativa do ar.
Ou seja, para um dado momento o ar que sobe encontra uma camada de ar menos densa do que ela mesmo e então não consegue subir.

A isso chama-se capping layer, ou inversion layer ( camada de inversão) e essa pode ser constituída por ar seco ( dry layer, camada seca) ou até pode ser feita de ar húmido.

Por exemplo, já houve situações em que houve entradas de ar quente e húmido muito extensas na vertical, em que se geram perfis quase isotérmicos até níveis de 2 ou 3km, e assim sendo é complicado teres colunas de ar a subir desde á superfície porque não há gradientes de densidade ( Lifted índex).

Mas pode ocorrer haver convecção a partir do topo da camada de ar seco..gerando convecção elevada ou de base alta, para averiguar isso utiliza-se o MUCAPE, que é a energia disponível para a convecção em camadas acima da cota da superfície.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2014 às 07:31)

Zapiao disse:


> Ou seja, se chover toca a ir lavar o carro ?



Sim, vai cair daquelas pingas grossas..lol
Vai chover pouco ou nada, pelo menos aqui no Sul..


----------



## boneli (9 Abr 2014 às 14:50)

Ainda falta algum tempo mas....alguém quer arriscar uma previsão para a próxima semana (semana santa). Pelo menos uma tendência???? 

Dava-me jeito!!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Abr 2014 às 14:56)

boneli disse:


> Ainda falta algum tempo mas....alguém quer arriscar uma previsão para a próxima semana (semana santa). Pelo menos uma tendência????
> 
> Dava-me jeito!!!!



Sinceramente eu não quero arriscar, mas se tivesse de o fazer apostaria em tempo mais fresco que esta semana e com alguma possibilidade de instabilidade... mas ainda falta muito...


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 15:19)

boneli disse:


> Ainda falta algum tempo mas....alguém quer arriscar uma previsão para a próxima semana (semana santa). Pelo menos uma tendência????
> 
> Dava-me jeito!!!!





Arriscando um pouco , se me e permitido , talvez  uma ou  duas entradas atlanticas ,especialmente no Norte .


----------



## stormy (9 Abr 2014 às 16:58)

Boas tardes..

Para amanhã alguma atenção ao interior nordeste..


*Análise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma perturbação/short wave avança desde a Galiza para leste sobre o norte de Espanha/Biscaia, afectando o norte com T500 até -20ºC.
Uma dorsal sobe desde Africa, com o jet subtropical a avançar até ao centro de PT continental.

Na região centro e sul, a entrada da dorsal/jet subtropical deverá levar ao aquecimento da média e alta troposfera, impedindo a ocorrência de convecção.

Á superfície mantem-se um campo depressionário mal organizado em torno ao Atlantico e Oeste da PI, com um fluxo de sul em geral fraco  a arrastar massas de ar quente e relativamente húmido para norte e nordeste.

Durante o dia, o aquecimento diurno deverá inestabilizar a camada superficial, gerando CAPE em torno aos 500-1000J/kg em especial no Interior nordeste.


Associada á perturbação em altura,  uma área de forçamento dinâmico deverá marcar presença, assim como um ramo do jet que circunda o lado leste da short-wave ( mid level jet), gerando um ambiente dinâmico de shear moderado  e forçamento quer dinâmico quer orográfico.

A advecção de sul nos níveis médios e baixos deverá realçar o efeito orográfico, e manter CAPE advectivo durante a noite para 6a.

*Sendo assim *espera-se que surja alguma actividade, alguma da qual já deverá estar a ocorrer durante a madrugada ( ver a previsão de hoje), que vai beneficiar de condições favoráveis á sua organização.

*Durante a tarde*, convecção mais robusta com base á superfície deverá crescer, e organizar-se em alguns clusters ou linhas, nomeadamente em áreas de interacção entre o terreno montanhoso  e as brisas marítimas que se gerarão ao meio da tarde... o perfil de fluxo de S á superfície vs o fluxo mais de WSW em altura poderão gerar algum shear rotacional que estas células poderão aproveitar...não sendo de excluir uma ou outra estrutura supercelular, embora a topografia irregular não seja muito condutiva..

*Para a noite*, as células deverão evoluir em cluster/MCS mantendo-se activas devido á alimentação de ar instável na camada 950-850hpa ( low/mid level jet).

A presença de CAPE decente e perfis não saturados é favorável á ocorrência de granizo severo, e não se pode excluir um down/microburst...por estes motivos coloco um nível amarelo para o nordeste.
Um nível mais elevado não me parece garantido já que o CAPE e a dinâmica não são excepcionais.







Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo/Saraiva


----------



## Jonaxh (9 Abr 2014 às 19:36)

Não sei se este é o local indicado para esta pergunta mas aqui vai ela... Será que este fim de semana ainda há neve na serra da Estrela? Como tem feito bastante calor... Obrigado!


----------



## jotackosta (9 Abr 2014 às 19:43)

Jonaxh disse:


> Não sei se este é o local indicado para esta pergunta mas aqui vai ela... Será que este fim de semana ainda há neve na serra da Estrela? Como tem feito bastante calor... Obrigado!



Falando do que é visível daqui, ainda há bastante neve pela zona da Torre. Não chovendo e apesar do calor ela ainda deve aguentar.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Abr 2014 às 19:56)

Brunomc disse:


> Sim, vai cair daquelas pingas grossas..lol
> Vai chover pouco ou nada, pelo menos aqui no Sul..



Confirmado


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (10 Abr 2014 às 22:26)

O fim se semana será de melhoria, em especial no domingo, onde a temperatura subirá e não haverá praticamente nebulosidade...


Se bem que estes dias ficaram aquém do previsto e desejado


----------



## stormy (10 Abr 2014 às 23:00)

Boas..

Amanhã é possível um aguaceiro/trovoada durante  a tarde no extremo norte e NE.

*Análise/Sinóptica*


Em altura uma perturbação desce desde o Atlantico norte e cruza o norte de PT Continental, com o seu eixo colocado a cerca de 42ºN amanhã pelo meio da tarde.

A acompanhar esta perturbação, um núcleo de ar frio está presente nos níveis altos.

A superfície um Anticiclone reforça-se a N, com uma circulação a rodar para o quadrante E/SE, á frente de uma linha de convergência que marca a extremidade sul de uma frente fria que desce lentamente desde a Galiza/Astúrias.

Durante a tarde o aquecimento diurno deverá gerar uns 400-800J/Kg de CAPE...o forçamento orográfico e a convergência ao longo da frente deverão estimular alguma actividade convectiva, que devido ao fluxo troposferico essencialmente estagnado deverá assumir caracter pulsante e efémero.






Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada


----------



## Célia Salta (11 Abr 2014 às 20:35)

Boas já há previsões fiáveis para a semana que vem?


----------



## Gongas (12 Abr 2014 às 11:08)

Bem a semana começa animada no norte e centro:

Previsao IPMA:

Previsão para 2ª feira, 14.abril.2014

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada, em
especial nas regiões Norte e Centro e a partir do início da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando de noroeste no litoral oeste durante a tarde e sendo
temporariamente moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de leste no Algarve e
nas terras altas da região Sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, em especial no litoral Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Centro e Sul.

Atualizado a 12 de abril de 2014 às 9:50 UTC


Previsão para 3ª feira, 15.abril.2014

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada, em
especial nas regiões Norte e Centro e a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
gradualmente do quadrante oeste.
Pequena descida de temperatura.


METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 12 de abril de 2014 às 9:50 UTC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (12 Abr 2014 às 11:19)

Ainda é um pouco cedo para falar nisto, mas as tendências começam a apontar para uma Páscoa fresca e algo chuvosa aqui para o norte.

Espero que tudo mude até la


----------



## Gongas (13 Abr 2014 às 12:07)

Nao tem havido comentários, estranho tendo em conta a instabilidade para os proximos dias, aguaceiros e trovoadas!!!!

IPMA:

Previsão para 2ª feira, 14.abril.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros na região Sul, estendendo-se gradualmente às regiões
Centro e Norte.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial nas
regiões Norte e Centro e a partir do início da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando de quadrante oeste no litoral a norte de Sines durante a
tarde e sendo temporariamente moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de leste no
Algarve e nas terras altas da região Sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, em especial no litoral Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Centro e Sul


Previsão para 3ª feira, 15.abril.2014

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada nas
regiões Norte e Centro, em especial a partir da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
tornando-se gradualmente do quadrante oeste a partir do final
da manhã.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões Centro e Sul.

Previsão para 4ª feira, 16.abril.2014

Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado na região
Sul a partir da tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada nas
regiões Norte e Centro durante a tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente moderado
(15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTA: Cristina Simões.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 13 de abril de 2014 às 10:23 UTC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Abr 2014 às 13:35)

Duvido muito dessa previsão para segunda-feira


----------



## Zapiao (13 Abr 2014 às 15:35)

Concordo, aqui no burgo está previsto ums meros mms e acho que nao é com Cape a 500 que vai haver trovoadas.


----------



## andremak7 (13 Abr 2014 às 20:07)

Só não percebo uma coisa... Com uma previsão de CAPE baixa para fenómenos extremos- porque razão a instituto de meteorologia prevêm segunda, terça e quarta trovoadas para o norte e centro? Será que eles não têm razão? Eu sou amador nesta área, mas adoro saber mais e mais... 
Podem-me explicar esta situação? Adorava que as previsões do ipma se realizassem


----------



## stormy (13 Abr 2014 às 20:35)

Boas tardes..

Para amanhã teremos alguma actividade convectiva...

*Análise/Sinoptica*

Em altura uma short wave associada a um vasto campo de baixo geopotencial no Atlantico, entra pelo sul durante a tarde e avança lentamente para norte.

Á frente da perturbação existe um campo de forçamento dinamico, e uma faixa de maior escoamento na camada 500-300hpa.


Nos niveis médios e baixos, ar humido e quente move-se á frente da ondulação em altura, num regime de fluxo fraco de SE/S, enquanto que a atraz da ondulação em altura ocorre subsidencia e entrada de ar saariano mais seco.

Durante a tarde, aquecimento diurno deverá actuar na camada de ar humido, gerando uns 400-800J/Kg de MLCAPE com lifted index negativo em boa parte do perfil vertical, o que indica que não há nenhuma camada com inibição convectiva significativa.

Assim sendo espera-se que durante o dia ocorra alguma actividade convectiva, nomeadamente na região centro e sul...

*Durante grande parte do dia*, espera-se muita nebulosidade média na região centro e norte impedindo a desestabilização significativa da atmosfera.

*Durante a tarde* diminui a nebulosidade em especial a sul do Tejo, com gradual desestabilização...em principio será durante esse periodo que entrará o eixo de vorticidade em altura pelo sul...espera-se que algumas células, ou mesmo uma linha convectiva se organize a partir do B. Alentejo para norte e NW.

A presença do maior escoamento nos niveis altos deverá gerar algum anvil layer shear permitindo que células de topos mais altos possam beneficiar de algum suporte á sua evolução...alguma destas células poderá colocar um risco pontual de precipitação excessiva, embora a modelação de momento seja muito pouco agressiva, o que diminui a confiança num risco formal associado á precipitação.

*Durante a noite para 3a* o eixo de vorticidade move-se para norte, o CAPE de base á superficie é fraco mas ocorre algum MUCAPE advectivo devido á circulação de S nos niveis médios,pelo que alguma convecção de base alta deverá manter-se, em especial no litoral centro...a dinamica é similar aquela do sul mas o risco de precipitação é ainda mais baixo devido á diminuição da espessura da camada convectiva.







Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Abr 2014 às 21:28)

Qual será a possibilidade de haver neve na Serra da Estrela durante a próxima semana e fim de semana de Páscoa?


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (14 Abr 2014 às 01:13)

geoair.pt disse:


> Qual será a possibilidade de haver neve na Serra da Estrela durante a próxima semana e fim de semana de Páscoa?



Na torre ainda terás. Os valores não foram ainda assim tão altos la para a fazer derreter toda. E não se prevê que assim seja até à Páscoa. 
Mas o meteocovilhã poderá ajudar-te, pois eles têm uma estação na Torre e saberão informar-te melhor.


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2014 às 11:25)

Bom dia, eu na 4ª feira vou acampar para perto de Gouveia até Sábado, que tempo será que vou apanhar? 
Já estive a ver nos modelos (cape, movimentação vertical) e acho que existe grande probabilidade de apanhar com uma ou outra trovoada.. 
Se alguém me poder fazer uma previsão para o interior durante esta semana ficava muito agradecido!


----------



## geoair.pt (14 Abr 2014 às 15:08)

Manditu disse:


> Na torre ainda terás. Os valores não foram ainda assim tão altos la para a fazer derreter toda. E não se prevê que assim seja até à Páscoa.
> Mas o meteocovilhã poderá ajudar-te, pois eles têm uma estação na Torre e saberão informar-te melhor.



Obrigado,
Não reparei antes de colocar a minha questão, mas havia perguntas semelhantes colocadas anteriormente e as respostas também apontam nesse sentido.
Cumps


----------



## Paula (14 Abr 2014 às 21:04)

Eu acredito


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (14 Abr 2014 às 21:08)

Paula disse:


> Eu acredito



Esse aviso foi emitido para o dia de hoje, segunda-feira.


----------



## Paula (14 Abr 2014 às 21:13)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Esse aviso foi emitido para o dia de hoje, segunda-feira.



É válido até às 6h da manhã desta terça.


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2014 às 21:45)

Paula disse:


> É válido até às 6h da manhã desta terça.



Mas dúvido que algo se passe nesse intervalo de tempo...


----------



## stormy (14 Abr 2014 às 22:45)

Boas..

Para amanhã teremos alguma actividade pelo norte e centro..

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura um eixo de vorticidade continua a mover-se para N lentamente, colocando-se a cerca de 41ºN amanhã ao meio da tarde.
Uma bolsa de ar frio em altura acompanha esta perturbação.

Á superficie um campo de baixas pressões desorganizado encontra-se entre o Atlantico e a Peninsula, com ar razoavelmente quente e humido a migrar lentamente para norte.

Durante a tarde, o aquecimento diurno deverá gerar instabilidade com uns 400-800J/Kg de CAPE, especialmente concentrado nos primeiros 500m.

A presença de fluxo quase estagnado em altura, no seio da ondulação, deverá levar a um ambiente apenas capaz de suportar convecção pulsante com ciclos de vida curtos...no entanto, dada a presença de bastante humidade na vertical, é possivel que algumas células produzam precipitação pontualmente forte ou muito forte durante a breve maturação.

A confiança num risco formal de precipitação excessiva é portanto baixa devido ao caracter pulsante e efemero das células.






Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada


----------



## stormy (16 Abr 2014 às 00:38)

Boas...

Para amanhã poderemos ter mais alguma actividade restrita ao extremo norte..

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma dorsal sobe desde África, com temperaturas na alta troposfera em subida.

Á superfície estabelece-se um pântano barométrico,com fluxo estagnado.

Durante a tarde o aquecimento diurno deverá criar uns 500J/Kg de CAPE, em especial no interior norte, onde o ar em altura se mantém ainda relativamente fresco ( -15ºC aos 500hpa)...

A norte também parece haver um pouco mais de escoamento nos níveis altos, na margem de progressão da dorsal...gerando shear fraco com uns 20kts de DLS, que sustentará alguns núcleos esporádicos que na breve fase de maturação poderão gerar granizo ou precipitação excessiva....
O carácter pontual desta actividade retira confiança num nível formal de risco...







Cinzento
-Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada


----------



## tucha (16 Abr 2014 às 11:17)

Já alguém viu/conhece esta previsão???

Será que vai tudo assim mudar tão radicalmente para o feriado de 25 de Abril???

O que acham?

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/25-de-abril-com-temperaturas-negativas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2014 às 11:33)

tucha disse:


> Já alguém viu/conhece esta previsão???
> 
> Será que vai tudo assim mudar tão radicalmente para o feriado de 25 de Abril???
> 
> ...



Estamos a 10 dias de distância, não digo mais nada.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (16 Abr 2014 às 11:40)

tucha disse:


> Já alguém viu/conhece esta previsão???
> 
> Será que vai tudo assim mudar tão radicalmente para o feriado de 25 de Abril???
> 
> ...



Há uma tendência para as temperaturas descerem, mas estar a afirmar que num sítio a mínima vai ser de -1ºC , noutro vai ser de 7ºC....Ainda estamos a 10 dias de distância...


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2014 às 11:52)

Temos modelos de médio e longo prazo que, no longo prazo, sabemos terem um grau de incerteza elevado.

Depois temos o novo modelo "Bola de Cristal Correio da Manhã" que até temperaturas consegue prever a 9 dias.

Basicamente a notícia é... "lixo"


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Abr 2014 às 11:55)

vitamos disse:


> Temos modelos de médio e longo prazo que, no longo prazo, sabemos terem um grau de incerteza elevado.
> 
> Depois temos o novo modelo "Bola de Cristal Correio da Manhã" que até temperaturas consegue prever a 9 dias.
> 
> Basicamente a notícia é... "lixo"



Vitamos, nem sei é porque é que pões aspas em "lixo"...

É mesmo lixo, com todas as letras e sem subterfúgios!!

Jornalismo português no seu melhor...


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2014 às 12:29)

tucha disse:


> Já alguém viu/conhece esta previsão???
> 
> Será que vai tudo assim mudar tão radicalmente para o feriado de 25 de Abril???
> 
> ...



Acho ridículo...como podem dar garantias de temperaturas para daqui a quase 10 dias? Nem vai ser nada disso mas pronto!


----------



## ruka (16 Abr 2014 às 12:30)

mr. phillip disse:


> Vitamos, nem sei é porque é que pões aspas em "lixo"...
> 
> É mesmo lixo, com todas as letras e sem subterfúgios!!
> 
> Jornalismo português no seu melhor...



basta ver de quem é a notícia... sempre a querer chamar a atenção...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Abr 2014 às 13:03)

O jornalista pegou nas previsões a 10 dias do IPMA e fez a notícia, não vejo mal nenhum e qualquer pessoa que vá ao site do IPMA tem lá a previsão que pode consultar e fazer o que quiser com ela. Com tantas críticas, que fazem da notícia só fazem com que a notícia seja mais visualizada e isso é que conta nos jornais.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (16 Abr 2014 às 13:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O jornalista pegou nas previsões a 10 dias do IPMA e fez a notícia, não vejo mal nenhum e qualquer pessoa que vá ao site do IPMA tem lá a previsão que pode consultar e fazer o que quiser com ela. Com tantas críticas, que fazem da notícia só fazem com que a notícia seja mais visualizada e isso é que conta nos jornais.



Mesmo consultando a previsão por localidade do IPMA, não vejo as temperaturas da "notícia" lá.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2014 às 13:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O jornalista pegou nas previsões a 10 dias do IPMA e fez a notícia, não vejo mal nenhum e qualquer pessoa que vá ao site do IPMA tem lá a previsão que pode consultar e fazer o que quiser com ela. Com tantas críticas, que fazem da notícia só fazem com que a notícia seja mais visualizada e isso é que conta nos jornais.



É claro que foi isso que o jornalista fez, mas apenas criticamos a _ignorância_ ao fazê-lo, pois previsões com mais de 3 dias são pouco fiáveis, então a 10 nem se fala.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2014 às 13:09)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Mesmo consultando a previsão por localidade do IPMA, não vejo as temperaturas da "notícia" lá.



Essas temperaturas provavelmente foram da run das 12z de ontem, actualmente estamos com a 00z de hoje!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (16 Abr 2014 às 13:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Essas temperaturas provavelmente foram da run das 12z de ontem, actualmente estamos com a 00z de hoje!



Tens razão, não reparei na hora a que a "noticia" foi publicada.


----------



## Célia Salta (16 Abr 2014 às 13:34)

Boas sera de esperar trovoada para o interior centro hoje?


----------



## Umberto (16 Abr 2014 às 15:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estamos a 10 dias de distância, não digo mais nada.



MAs alguém arrisca não uma previsão mas uma tendência para o fds de 25-27 Abril para o Algarve?


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2014 às 01:11)

Boas..

6a de madrugada uma nova perturbação deverá causar alguma instabilidade em especial no litoral centro e norte.

*Análise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma nova onda move-se de sul para norte, associada a um campo de baixo geopotencial no Atlântico central.
Durante a madrugada de 6a, a ondulação aproxima-se do litoral centro e norte, interagindo com uma área de advecção quente nos níveis médios ( EML ), causando a inestabilização da mesma com consequente evolução de alguma convecção de base alta.

São esperados alguns aguaceiros, pontualmente electrificados, que deverão se organizar numa banda convectiva marcando uma frente fria nos niveis médios, que lentamente avançará para NE.








Cinzento
-Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2014 às 20:18)

Boas..

Para amanhã poderemos ter um dia activo em partes do alto Alentejo e interior norte e centro.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma onda/eixo de vorticidade deverá avançar de sul para norte/NE durante o dia, passando rente ao litoral NW pelas 15h.

Associada a esta perturbação, um lobo de forçamento dinâmico afecta todo o norte e centro, assim como uma faixa de maior fluxo em altura ( 500-300hpa).

Em resposta ao forçamento dinâmico, um campo de baixas pressões evolui entre a Galiza e o interior SW da Península.

Á superfície e nos níveis médios ocorre advecção quente e húmida do quadrante S/W, com um eixo de máximo theta-e a avançar pelo interior centro durante a tarde.
Uma frente fria  avança lentamente de W durante o dia, entrando no território durante o meio da tarde.

O aquecimento diurno/advecção quente deverão gerar uns 500-1000J/Kg de CAPE, especialmente concentrado na camada da sfc-500m, e a interacção com a perturbação em altura/topografia/frente fria deverão servir de disparo a algumas células, que evoluirão lentamente para leste e nordeste, fundindo-se em cluster durante o fim da tarde.

A presença de maior escoamento na alta troposfera deverá gerar uns 20kts de DLS ( shear entre os 1000 e os 8000m)..

A presença de algum ar seco nos niveis médios, devido á entrada de um pouco de ar Saariano deverá gerar grandes gradientes verticais de theta-e, compativeis com a possibilidade de micro/downbursts, e tambem granizo.
O shear apesar de fraco, os fortes gradientes de theta-e e o CAPE decente dão alguma confiança na previsão de células localmente severas, que deverão ter as melhores condições termodinamicas numa faixa entre a Extremadura Espanhola e o Minho/Interior da Galiza.

Por este motivo coloco um nivel amarelo, especialmente por granizo, rajadas associadas a micro/downbursts e em menor grau precipitação pontualmente excessiva.







Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada
- Granizo
- Rajadas
- Precip. pontualmente excessiva


----------



## Zapiao (18 Abr 2014 às 00:38)

Dia solarengo por aqui colega stormy


----------



## frusko (18 Abr 2014 às 09:45)

bom dia os  Meteogramas GFS por localidade nao abre podem me ajudar


----------



## PortugalWeather (18 Abr 2014 às 09:59)

Divergência entre o ECM e o GFS, o ECM a manter um cenário de instabilidade apos as 160h, com a depressão a mergulhar a NW da PI e deslocando-se para cá, já o GFS á 2,3 runs seguidas a descartar essa hipótese e a colocar o mais previsível, numa 1ª fase com uma circulação zonal e depois a fazer subir a dorsal sobre a PI, vamos ver que modelo irá ceder.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2014 às 22:21)

Domingo de Páscoa, parece-me que vai ser um dia bem chuvoso no Algarve, os modelos estão mais ou menos em sintonia, o Hirlam coloca 20 a 30 mm durante a manhã de domingo e já colocou em aviso amarelo a província de Huelva, o ECM também coloca cerca de 25 mm e o GFS coloca cerca 17 mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Abr 2014 às 23:09)

O stormy falhou porque também falharam os modelos, que previam alguma convectividade para esta tarde, só que esta foi dominada pelas nuvens baixas e por alguma frescura marítima que mata logo qualquer possibilidade de convecção.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2014 às 01:08)

stormy disse:


> Cinzento
> - Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada
> Amarelo
> - Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada
> ...



Comparação entre a previsão feita pelo stormy e a elaborada pelo IPMA:

Informação especial (Comunicado válido entre 2014-04-17 12:56:00 e 2014-04-21 12:56:00)
Assunto: Previsão Especial Páscoa - Continente
*Devido a uma massa de ar quente, potencialmente instável, prevê-se para hoje sexta-feira, aguaceiros nas regiões Norte e Centro, com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas no interior. *






_Previsão para 6ª feira, 18.abril.2014 - INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade durante a tarde. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial durante a manhã e nas regiões Norte e Centro. Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste, em especial a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro. Pequena subida da temperatura mínima. Descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões do litoral do Norte e Centro.

Atualizado a 17 de abril de 2014 às 5:54 UTC_


----------



## Zapiao (19 Abr 2014 às 01:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Comparação entre a previsão feita pelo stormy e a elaborada pelo IPMA:
> [/I]



Peço desculpa ao colega Stormy mas é mais do mesmo com as suas previsoes.

Tem um EXCELENTE conhecimento da dinamica atmosferica mas peca sempre por excesso e depois cria-me altas expectativas


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2014 às 01:58)

Zapiao disse:


> Peço desculpa ao colega Stormy mas é mais do mesmo com as suas previsoes. Tem um EXCELENTE conhecimento da dinamica atmosferica mas peca sempre por excesso e depois cria-me altas expectativas





Contesto a sua opinião, pois o que não bateu certo foram os modelos de previsão. Basicamente, a previsão do stormy foi idêntica à própria previsão feita pelo IPMA, tal como procurei demonstrar.


----------



## Zapiao (19 Abr 2014 às 15:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Contesto a sua opinião, pois o que não bateu certo foram os modelos de previsão. Basicamente, a previsão do stormy foi idêntica à própria previsão feita pelo IPMA, tal como procurei demonstrar.



Contestaçao aceite colega, mas as previsoes dele quase sempre pecam por excesso e nunca ao contrário.


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2014 às 16:27)

Epa sinto-me no meio de um tribunal  

Bem, uma avaliação preliminar do ESTOFEX para a situação de amanhã:

*"Thunderstorm probabilities also increase SW of Portugal between 00-06 Z. Onshore moving convection results in locally heavy rain with slow moving convection and PWs in excess of 15-20 mm."*

Resumindo... As possibilidades de convecção e actividade eléctrica aumentam entre a meia-noite e as 6 da manhã de amanhã, dia 20... A convecção no litoral pode deixar acumulados de precipitação elevados num curto espaço de tempo pois esta (a convecção) é de lenta deslocação.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Abr 2014 às 16:56)

Lightning disse:


> Epa sinto-me no meio de um tribunal
> 
> Bem, uma avaliação preliminar do ESTOFEX para a situação de amanhã:
> 
> ...



Mas a parte pior é a sul de Sines e Algarve, certo ?
Deixa lá ver as próximas saídas para se ter mais certezas.


----------



## Microburst (19 Abr 2014 às 16:59)

E aqui para a região da Grande Lisboa amanhã à altura do jogo do Benfica, vale a pena levar algo para nos protegermos da chuva ou nem por isso?


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2014 às 18:30)

Boas tardes..

Para manhã alguma atenção ao sul..

*Analise/sinóptica*

Em altura uma perturbação Atlantica move-se de SW para NE, e funde-se com uma cut-off de movimento retrogrado vinda da EU Ocidental.

Uma short wave associada ao vasto campo de baixo geopotencial avança de oeste e entra pelo centro de PT continental durante o período.

Á superfície uma pluma de ar relativamente quente e húmido propaga-se desde SW, á frente da short-wave, tornando-se instável com uns 400-600J/Kg de CAPE  a gerarem-se...o forçamento dinâmico sobre este ar instável deverá iniciar convecção, e uma ciclogénese deverá evoluir em resposta.

Durante a tarde uma depressão de 1003hpa deverá então entrar pelo vale do Tejo, com uma frente quente a evoluir pelo alto Alentejo e uma frente fria em organização que deverá entrar pelo litoral SW ao fim da tarde. 
Maior parte da actividade surgirá  no sector quente a SE.

*Baixo Alentejo/Algarve*

Em especial durante o dia, o aquecimento diurno deverá potenciar algumas bolsas de CAPE até 800J/Kg segundo a modelação mesoescalar.
O forçamento dinâmico, a convergência costeira e alguma topografia deverão ser suficientes para iniciar convecção.

Em altura um gradiente de shear deverá situar-se entre Sines e Elvas, a S desta linha o fluxo troposférico é intenso dada a sobreposição da circulação ciclónica á sfc e aquela associada á short wave em altura..resultando  nuns 10-20m/s de 0-6shear e até 35-45kts de 0-8shear.

O shear deverá ser suficiente para que a convecção se organize, preferencialmente em linhas dado o caracter unidirecional...

Estas linhas poderão causar algumas rajadas marginalmente severas e precipitação excessiva, nomeadamente aquelas associadas á frente fria que entrará a partir das 16-18h.

*Centro*

Aqui a presença de CAPE é menor dada a cobertura mais extensa de nuvens médias.
Surgirá no entanto alguma actividade, nomeadamente nas proximidades da frente quente..no entanto a falta de shear e de CAPE limitarão seriamente as chances de convecção organizada.

Poderá no entanto haver algum risco de precipitação excessiva convectivo-estratiforme.







Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Rajadas (marginal)


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2014 às 14:59)

Boas..

Para amanhã, possibilidade de alguma actividade localmente mais forte no SE do território..

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura um cavado avança de WNW para ESE, com um eixo de vorticidade a atravessar o território durante a tarde.

Ar frio e algum forçamento dinâmico estarão presentes, mas o shear é nulo dado o fluxo praticamente estagnado na vizinhança do eixo do cavado.

Á superfície uma depressão evolui desde o centro de PT continental, para NE, com uma frente fria que desce desde o litoral norte/centro até ao SW de Espanha.

Á frente da frente fria uma massa de ar relativamente húmida deverá ser inestabilizada pelo aquecimento diurno, gerando CAPE até 500-700J/kg.

*Litoral SW e  Interior centro*

Durante a madrugada e manhã alguma actividade deverá afectar esta região, mas o arrefecimento nocturno deverá limitar a instabilidade, assim como a diminuição do shear á medida que o núcleo do cavado se aproxima.

*Interior SE*

Durante a madrugada e manhã continuarão alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas a maior parte da actividade surge de tarde, junto á frente fria que se aproxima.
Aqui dar-se-há o pleno de aquecimento diurno em sincronia com a chegada da frente e do eixo de vorticidade, pelo que teremos forçamento dinâmico e termodinâmico adequado.

Apesar do shear fraco, alguma convecção robusta de caracter pulsante deverá crescer, fundindo-se em clusters desorganizados....esta actividade em conjunto com uma atmosfera bastante húmida será suficiente para garantir um nível amarelo marginal por precipitação pontualmente excessiva.








Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2014 às 10:17)

Não criticando o trabalho de ninguém, e comentando apenas do meu ponto de vista, estes avisos não têm cabimento nenhum... Absolutamente nenhum...

Mas como se costuma dizer mais vale prevenir do que remediar...  

Distritos de Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro em aviso amarelo devido à previsão de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada. Aviso válido entre as 12h e as 18h de hoje, dia 21.


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Abr 2014 às 10:21)

Boas alguem ja pode avançar com uma tendencia do tempo para domingo?


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Abr 2014 às 22:51)

Lightning disse:


> Não criticando o trabalho de ninguém, e comentando apenas do meu ponto de vista, estes avisos não têm cabimento nenhum... Absolutamente nenhum...
> 
> Mas como se costuma dizer mais vale prevenir do que remediar...
> 
> Distritos de Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro em aviso amarelo devido à previsão de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada. Aviso válido entre as 12h e as 18h de hoje, dia 21.



Discordo do colega. Parece é que o pessoal do IPMA anda a ler os posts do Stormy. São concordantes.

Sobre a pergunta da Celia Salta... eu não sou a melhor fonte. Aliás é muito dificil fazer a previsão. Eu ando muiiito atento a este fim de semana prolongado mas  coisa está muito volátil. A instabilidade anda por aí.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (22 Abr 2014 às 21:44)

Prevê-se precipitação para os próximos dias, em especial no Litoral Norte e Centro, sob a forma de chuva e aguaceiros...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Abr 2014 às 00:33)

Boa noite! Que podemos esperar na sexta a domingo? Aguaceiros?


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (23 Abr 2014 às 01:17)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Que podemos esperar na sexta a domingo? Aguaceiros?



De sexta a Domingo, precipitação, em especial na sexta e sábado. Não será contínua, mas já fará incomodo. Céu por vezes muito nublado ou encoberto, em especial sexta a tarde e chuva. Depois passaremos a guaceiros, não serão muito frequentes.  A temperatura baixa. Ser As temperaturas, máximas e mínimas serão abaixo do normal. 
Domingo, mais soalheiro, mas não estaremos livres de alguma nebulosidade e ainda há alguma possibilidade de aguaceiro pontual.

Isto tendo em conta a zona onde moras. Caminha...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Abr 2014 às 02:07)

E o tempo soalheiro e as temperaturas de 20º, quando voltam? 

Excelente trabalho Manditu, subscrição no Youtube já feita há uns tempos e que faço questão de acompanhar através do Youtube.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Abr 2014 às 02:54)

Manditu disse:


> De sexta a Domingo, precipitação, em especial na sexta e sábado. Não será contínua, mas já fará incomodo. Céu por vezes muito nublado ou encoberto, em especial sexta a tarde e chuva. Depois passaremos a guaceiros, não serão muito frequentes.  A temperatura baixa. Ser As temperaturas, máximas e mínimas serão abaixo do normal.
> Domingo, mais soalheiro, mas não estaremos livres de alguma nebulosidade e ainda há alguma possibilidade de aguaceiro pontual.
> 
> Isto tendo em conta a zona onde moras. Caminha...



Obrigado Manditu


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (23 Abr 2014 às 11:39)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> E o tempo soalheiro e as temperaturas de 20º, quando voltam?
> 
> Excelente trabalho Manditu, subscrição no Youtube já feita há uns tempos e que faço questão de acompanhar através do Youtube.



Não se prevêem, em especial no Litoral Norte e Centro que essas venham a ultrapassar os 20ºC (Celsius) nos próximos 8 dias. 
Por isso até ao final do mês teremos tempo fresco em todo o território. Mesmo as mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC no interior norte e centro.

valores >20ºC, so no baixo alentejo e algarve, mas não muito mais que isso e nem sempre todos os dias.


----------



## lmviana (23 Abr 2014 às 11:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*

Boas!
Manditu, pode.me dizer se amanhã a noite estará de chuva ou só nublado?


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (23 Abr 2014 às 12:14)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*



lmviana disse:


> Boas!
> Manditu, pode.me dizer se amanhã a noite estará de chuva ou só nublado?



Noite de quinta para sexta-feira?! 
Na zona de Felgueiras, algo por vezes nublado e fresco (agasalha-te). Por causa da orografia do locar (proximidade com serras Marão e Gerês), poderá ocorrer um ou outro aguaceiro, mas pouco provável.


----------



## lmviana (23 Abr 2014 às 12:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*

Obrigado! 
Sim, madrugada de quinta para sexta...
 Vou fazer uma actividade de astronomia e queria saber se vou alguma chance de conseguir fazer algo ou se estaria mesmo nublado por completo


----------



## Microburst (23 Abr 2014 às 12:53)

Excelente trabalho, caro Armando "Manditu". Mais um aqui que também que já fez a subscrição no Youtube. Keep up the good work!


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (23 Abr 2014 às 14:37)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*



lmviana disse:


> Obrigado!
> Sim, madrugada de quinta para sexta...
> Vou fazer uma actividade de astronomia e queria saber se vou alguma chance de conseguir fazer algo ou se estaria mesmo nublado por completo



 - Boa! Penso que terão sorte. 



> Microburst
> Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2014
> Excelente trabalho, caro Armando "Manditu". Mais um aqui que também que já fez a subscrição no Youtube. Keep up the good work!



Obrigado. Continuarei a servir-vos


----------



## andremak7 (23 Abr 2014 às 15:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*

Boa tarde, gostava de saber qual é a probabilidade de acontecer algum fenómeno de trovoada aqui no litoral norte? Já estou com saudades de alguma trovoada 
Ainda estou a treinar a leitura dos modelos de LI/CAPE...


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2014 às 17:22)

Boas..

No que toca á analise convectiva, amanhã será um dia de interesse no litoral norte e acima de tudo no litoral e interior centro.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Uma forte perturbação polar desloca-se de NW para ESE, cruzando a Galiza durante o período.
Ar muito frio em altura, até -26/28ºC aos 500hpa, um forte campo de forçamento dinâmico, e uma faixa de fluxo troposférico muito intenso acompanham esta perturbação e afectam o norte e centro de PT continental.

Á superfície, em resposta á dinâmica, uma ondulação frontal avança desde o Atlantico, com advecção quente, e atravessa o território durante a manhã ( litoral) e até ao fim da tarde ( interior).

Durante o dia, aquecimento diurno/advecção quente em conjunto com o ar frio em altura gerarão umas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE...eventualmente atingindo o limiar dos 500J/Kg em alguns pontos, o que em conjunto com um TT índex em torno aos 55ºC e as tropopausas relativamente baixas indiciam uma troposfera bastante turbulenta especialmente até aos 6-8km.

O CAPE, não sendo extraordinário, será amplamente compensado pelo forte forçamento dinâmico, e sinóptica favorável.

Dado o forte fluxo nos níveis médios e altos, 45-65Kts de 0-8km  shear e uns 20-35m/s de 0-6km shear  deverão criar condições favoráveis a convecção bem organizada, nomeadamente em bandas/segmentos em arco, especialmente ao longo e á frente da ondulação frontal.

Estes segmentos facilmente produzirão granizo, precipitação pontualmente excessiva e algumas rajadas marginalmente severas em especial nas cotas médias e altas do interior centro.

*Litoral NW*
A ondulação frontal entrará pelo NW durante a madrugada/manhã e não beneficiará de shear muito significativo devido á proximidade do núcleo da perturbação...o fluxo mais intenso ficará a S e SE.

No entanto há forçamento dinâmico e instabilidade suficientes para, em conjunto com o shear fraco, gerar um ou outro foco convectivo mais activo com risco de precip excessiva e granizo.

*Centro*

Aqui as condições parecem mais adequadas, com shear forte e um ambiente propicio ao desenvolvimento de convecção linear bem organizada.

Nas regiões imediatamente a SE do eixo Montejunto-Estrela, há a possibilidade de se formar uma pequena lee wave, com um máximo de vorticidade modelado aos 900hpa.

Dado o LLCAPE em torno aos 100J/Kg, e o estabelecimento de LLShear mais rotacional associado á vorticidade, algum segmento linear/bow echo poderá originar um tornado..

Apesar de tudo, as chances são muito reduzidas, pelo que penso que apenas vale a pena referir uma probabilidade acrescida de rajadas.

O shear forte deverá criar condições bastante favoráveis a convecção de longo ciclo de vida, com capacidade de gerar granizo,  precipitação excessiva e rajadas.. mas o CAPE não é suficientemente alto para me dar confiança para colocar um nível laranja.








Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada
- Granizo
- Precip. Excessiva
- Rajadas


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2014 às 11:55)

A partir de sábado, as temperaturas vão subir para a casa dos 25ºC ou até mais no Algarve, devido ao vento de Norte.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Abr 2014 às 18:33)

Que podemos esperar amanha para a parte da tarde?


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2014 às 20:21)

Sem ser o IPMA, alguém conhece um mapa de previsão do tempo para todos os distritos com símbolos ? Obrigado


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (25 Abr 2014 às 20:35)

Norte mais frio e com precipitação, em especial no Sábado. A sul, em especial no sotavento Algarvio.


Cheguei tarde para informar


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (26 Abr 2014 às 22:22)

Semana fresca a norte. Alguma nebulosidade nessa região até quarta-feira de manhã, podendo chuviscar nessa madrugada.
Centro e sul mais "soleados", e subida da temperatura significativa, em especial no sotavento algarvio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Abr 2014 às 22:54)

Isto está difícil de aquecer...


----------



## blade (27 Abr 2014 às 08:56)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Isto está difícil de aquecer...



Os modelos apontam para uma subida das temperaturas no final da próxima semana e é bastante provavel esse cenário porque provavelmente teremos altas pressões em cima de nós que irão causar vento de leste , serpa já teve 30ºc este ano?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Abr 2014 às 10:50)

Até já passamos dos 30ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Abr 2014 às 23:23)

GFS das 18h a colocar temperaturas superiores a 30ºC a partir do fim da próxima semana em algumas partes do Continente. Calor de regresso ?


----------



## cfmm (28 Abr 2014 às 00:04)

Boas. Alguém me poderia informar qual é a temperatura esperada para o próximo fim-de-semana no distrito de Leiria? Ultrapassará os 30ºC ?
Obgd!


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (28 Abr 2014 às 16:23)

Não me arrisco a indicar que as temperaturas ultrapassem os 30ºC até dia 3 de Maio. Prevejo essa situação mais provável a partir de dia 4 ou 5 de Maio.


----------



## cfmm (28 Abr 2014 às 18:20)

Manditu disse:


> Não me arrisco a indicar que as temperaturas ultrapassem os 30ºC até dia 3 de Maio. Prevejo essa situação mais provável a partir de dia 4 ou 5 de Maio.



Obrigado pela informação Manditu. Se possível sabes-me informar então qual será a temperatura aguardada?


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (28 Abr 2014 às 19:18)

cfmm disse:


> Obrigado pela informação Manditu. Se possível sabes-me informar então qual será a temperatura aguardada?



Não deverá ficar longe disso. Em Leiria, entre os 26ºC a 28ºC. Mas ainda faltam alguns dias. Sugiro que se mantenha atento. Mas mesmo que sejam estes os valores máximos, já não será nada mau. Nesses dias, se se mantiver a previsão de corrente de leste, as regiões do litoral irão registar valores acima dos 25ºC!


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Abr 2014 às 11:55)

Bons dias .

Eis que estamos prestes a entrar em Maio e ao que parece o nosso "vizinho" AA vem aí em força, com uma corrente de E/NE bem vincada a partir de 5f/6f até pelo menos 2f. Basta ver os principais modelos, todos em sintonia. Isto irá traduzir-se em dias especialmente "quentes" e secos no litoral oeste, em contraste até com o interior. As temperaturas no litoral oeste, bem junto ao mar, deverão verificar temperaturas iguais ou até mais elevadas que no interior devido a este facto. O quão elevadas serão dependerá da "força" da corrente de E/NE e se a mesma impedirá a entrada de ar mais marítimo a partir da tarde. Isto no curto prazo.

Mais a médio prazo, parece que vamos entrar num padrão mais típico de bloqueio, com o AA a fixar-se de uma forma mais ou menos constante a NW/N do continente. A esperança para instabilidade centra-se, parece-me, numa eventual "cut-off" que se possa formar mas para já é pura especulação...

Até lá, é aproveitar os dias soalheiros e bem agradáveis que aí vêm e tirar o mofo das roupas de verão .

Por outro lado, o vento de E/NE irá beneficiar bastante as condições para surf na costa oeste (haja ondulação para tal, que parece que vai também baixar bastante para o fim de semana...).


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (30 Abr 2014 às 17:13)

O Sul já conta com valores muito agradáveis da temperatura. Mas a partir de sexta as mesmas subirão de forma acentuada no litoral norte e centro. Dias de Verão virão


----------



## FernandoCosta (30 Abr 2014 às 18:56)

Pois olhando os modelos está visto que vem aí sol e calor até meados de Maio. Pessoalmente para mim é muito mau, já que vou peregrinar até Fátima e muito calor agora não me convinha.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mai 2014 às 02:02)

a luz ao fundo do túnel, pena ainda faltar 1 semana, vai mudar certeza, mas pode ser que seja um sinal


----------

